# SWEET & LOVING GIRL



## marg10 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am ill and not going to get better. I need a wonderful home for my girl. She will be 4 April 6th.
She loves everyone---babies, kids adults, other dogs. Just not cats, I'm afraid.
I am horrified to think that she will spend even one unhappy day in a new home.
She needs to run free, so she must be on acreage, or near a park where they let dogs go free---go for lots of walks and to be hugged---for hugging her you may just get a sloppy kiss.
With that said, I pray that I find that perfect someone/family who will love her and treat her as I have.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Where are you located? There are quite a few members here who are part of rescue organizations that can help you.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Hi Marg, welcome to the board. Can you give us more info, where are you located? Do you have pictures you can put here?


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: SWEET & LOVING GIRL*

Please....also Miss Marge if you can give us her name age spay situation, is she UTD on shots? 
Where abouts in the country are you located as well...... 


I am very sad to hear that you are not well and hope that the circumstance might change for you. We will do everything possible to help you and your girl. 
Be well......








Kate


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

marg10, welcome and many blessings to you and your girl. there are good people here who can help you. rest your mind about your girl. i am in michigan and will watch this thread for the details already asked for. take good care.
katherine (from michigan)


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

we would love pictures and more info as well as your location







we will do our best and find her a home with a kiss lovin family


----------



## marg10 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you for writing. I am now located in Manhattan, having moved here from Tampa to be closer to my family.
If you would like pics of her you can email me at:
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## marg10 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for writing. I am now in Manhattan, having moved here from Tampa so that I can be closer to my family.I am not aware of a rescue organization here---but I do not want her to go to a foster home and then go to another home and get confused---she will already be confused and sad


----------



## marg10 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for writing. We are in Manhattan. We just moved here from Tampa so that I can close to family.
I understand it is difficult to post pictures here, and since I just joined I do not know how to do it.


----------



## marg10 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## marg10 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for writing. She is spayed and up to date on all of her shots. In addition, she gets her heartworm and flea protection every month. I do not know how to post a picture of her on here yet, but maybe I will figure it out.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: marg10Thanks for writing. She is spayed and up to date on all of her shots. In addition, she gets her heartworm and flea protection every month. I do not know how to post a picture of her on here yet, but maybe I will figure it out.


I can post pictures for you. I sent you a PM with my email address.


----------



## marg10 (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, I guess that I wrote you twice. I am a mess about this. My email is [email protected]
If you email me I will send pics of her
Margaret


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

marg10, since there are people here who are closer to your location, i will not respond more right now, but will watch the thread and make a few inquiries in the meantime. 

to those here who are closer, please pm me if i can help you help marg10 in any way.

katherine (in michigan)


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your circumstances.Can you clarify Manhattan?Am I wrong to think there are more than one Manhattan?Is someone going to post pictures for you?If not maybe we can help you out on the How to's of posting so we can get a picture of her.
Hope it all works out for both of you.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

If she is in NYC and is willing to consider rescue, I can most likely take her.


----------



## marg10 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry, New York City is what I call Manhattan.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Here is Sierra. Such a pretty girl. I hope someone can help Margaret and her beautiful girl at this difficult time. She is located in NY.


----------



## MMSSSK (Mar 5, 2008)

marg10, I sent you a pm.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

She's a beautiful girl, Margaret. I'm glad you posted her here and hope you can find a home full of love and kisses.

Terri


----------



## marg10 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi,
What is a "pm" and where can I find it?
Thanks,
Margaret


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Very pretty girl. Looks full of spirit. 

PM is a private message. Click on My Stuff at the top of screen then click on my messages.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

A rescue friend of mine from NYC told me she's meeting with you tomorrow....she's great...you will love her!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

marg10...when you have a "pm" (personal message) you will have a little red flashing envelope by the "my stuff" heading near the top of the page. 

it looks to me like you're on your way to getting the help you need for sierra, and you'll be able to rest easy and know that your girl will be in good hands. she is beautiful. take care, many blessings to you both.


----------



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Aww she's so cute looks like she is "talking"


----------



## marg10 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi,
I did not receive your recent "pm". In fact, I have very few of them, getting answers here---it took a while to find this.
Write me again please


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hi again marg10...were you able to meet with myamom's rescue friend froml nyc that was mentioned above?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

She sure did...my friend said Marge and her dog are both awesome! 

This is a gsd rescue...and they will be assisting in helping place this girl.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: SWEET & LOVING GIRL*

that is very good news, thanks myamom. many blessings marg10, take good care.


----------

